# Sore arms today!



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Got a call from Pymybob that an eastside trib was in good shape. No slush, and he said the fishing was on fire. I met him out there around 2, figured I would wait until the Browns crowd cleared things out. He was right, the fishing was fantastic. I only got 1 in the first hour or so, then we moved up to some skinnier water and it was on! We ended up with over 20 between the two of us. For the last half an hour before dark, I had a hit on almost every cast. Bob started off with eggs and picked a few, but jig and maggots were the choice today. Color did not matter at all. Pictures to come later from Bob's cell.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Nice, sounds like a good day!


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

Way to go guys. 

I've gotta make a trip out east one of these days but I live so close to the Rock and know it so well that I just can't pass up being down in the valley in 5 minutes and on the water in 15. Yep, one of theses days.....


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

The one thing Joel did not mention were the fished I lost which was another 8! All in all, it was a SPECTACULAR DAY!!! I have not had a day steelheading like this in years! Here are a couple pics. Sorry about the quality. I hate Joel's camera phone! Now my camera phone does a much better job - see second photo!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Here's a couple more from my phone. I thought if I sent them to Bob's phone they'd be better. Guess not.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the photos!!! Glad you guys got into them!!

-KSU


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice fish Archman, looks like you guys got into them good.


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice fish guys keep up the good work


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

Way to go guys! The only thing missing was me!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, dang... I spent the day on the rock to no avail lol.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

way to go guys ive had a few very good days out east lately too!!!!


----------

